
I Contacted 453 VCS and Lost Our Side Bet - HN-VIC
https://medium.com/swlh/i-contacted-453-vcs-and-lost-our-side-bet-db25c1e3496a
======
rficcaglia
> VCs want you to lie to them so they can sell your idea to investors.

Probably not “lie” but engineer the truth optimistically.

